# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Abastecimiento de Agua potable >  Sistema de abastecimiento de Ceuta

## perdiguera

Dando vueltas por la red he encontrado esta publicación de la CHG en la que habla del abastecimiento de agua potable a Ceuta y tras su lectura he visto que en Ceuta hay dos embalses que no tenía controlados. El del Renegado y el del Infierno.
La publicación, aparte de una introducción histórica del abastecimiento, habla de las características de las dos presas.

http://www.chguadalquivir.es/la-gest...-agua-en-ceuta

----------

F. Lázaro (01-sep-2016),HUESITO (26-ago-2016),Jonasino (26-ago-2016)

----------

